# الأقسام الداخلة في هذا القسم من المنتدى .. والمراجع والبرامج ... الخ



## م. رياض النجار (16 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نبدأ على بركة الله تعالى في هذا القسم الجديد من منتدى المهندسين العرب

يندرج قسم هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق في الحقيقة تحت مسمى واحد من ناحية الاصطلاح وهو (Plumbing).
ويندرج تحت هذا العنوان العريض خمس فروع أساسية, وهي:
1- الصرف الصحي. 2- تغذية الماء. 3- مكافحة الحريق. 4- الغازات. 5- الري.
وكل قسم من هذه الأقسام يحتوي على عدة تقسيمات أخرى. حسب المرفقات.

وسنحاول بعون الله تعالى, ومن ثم بالمساهمة من الجميع في اختيار وجمع الأكواد الأساسية للعمل في كل قسم, والبرامج اللازمة لكل قسم. ومن ثم الشروحات والفيديو الخاص بكل قسم, بما يشكل نواة مرجعية لكل مهندس ودارس وباحث..

وبالله التوفيق
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 نوفمبر 2014)

هنا في التعليق الأول.. سيتم الكلام عن مكافحة الحريق من حيث الاكواد والبرامج والشروحات.

أكواد الحريق الأمريكية

​


----------



## toktok66 (21 نوفمبر 2014)

بس يا مهندس رياض اليست مواسير الشيلد بمحابسها تعتبر فرع من اعمال ال plumbing وكذلك مواسير النحاس للفريون ومواسير صرف مياه التكاثف وشبكات البخار والمياه الساخنه - صراحه ان جميع اعمال الشبكات مواسير ومحا بس كلها كذلك حتى. ان اشهر كود تكييف ashrae في اصداره 1999 ادرج تصميم شبكات المياه ضمن طياته - فرأي الشخصي انه كلنا مهندسين plumbingويكون التقسيم المنطقي -قسم plumbing + قسم الصاج وتشكيل المعادن + قسم الماكيناتوفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 نوفمبر 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> بس يا مهندس رياض اليست مواسير الشيلد بمحابسها تعتبر فرع من اعمال ال plumbing وكذلك مواسير النحاس للفريون ومواسير صرف مياه التكاثف وشبكات البخار والمياه الساخنه - صراحه ان جميع اعمال الشبكات مواسير ومحا بس كلها كذلك حتى. ان اشهر كود تكييف ashrae في اصداره 1999 ادرج تصميم شبكات المياه ضمن طياته - فرأي الشخصي انه كلنا مهندسين plumbingويكون التقسيم المنطقي -قسم plumbing + قسم الصاج وتشكيل المعادن + قسم الماكيناتوفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


أخي العزيز المهندس toktok66:
كلامك على العين والرأس, ولكن التقسيم يؤخذ من مغالبة الاسم وليس من حقيقة المضمون..

فمواسير المياه التكييف أو مواسير مياه التدفئة أو مواسير الفريون .. إذا خاطبت أيّاً ما عن قسمها فسيجيب بداهة إنها تتعلق بالتدفئة والتكييف.. ولن يقول إنها من قسم Plumbing.
وعليه إذا أردنا تسهيل الأمر على الباحث والدارس يجب علينا تسهيل التقسيم وإن إدخال الجزئيات ضمن الكليات سيجعل الباحث أو الدراس في حيرة من أمره.

والله الموفق
​


----------



## hosammooga3 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*استفسار*

اهلا بكم يا باشمهندسين ومبروك على افتتاح القسم الجديد
لى استفسار صغير و ارجو توضيحه

هل الهندسة الصحية قسم من اقسام الهندسة المدنية ولا الميكانيكا؟؟
انا فى بداية الامر كنت معتقد انها من اقسام ميكانيكا لكن استشارى الاعمال الصحية و اعمال الحريق فى العمل عندنا اكتشفت انه فى الاصل مهندس مدنى 

عايز اعرف بس هى بتنتمى لاى قسم لانى نفسى ادرسها و اتوسع فيها و يا ريت تساعدونى مع العلم انا مهندس مدنى مكتب فنى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكورين على القسم المميز


----------



## mester_taha (14 يناير 2015)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## mester_taha (14 يناير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

مشكوورررررر:34:


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (28 أبريل 2015)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## prince8888 (30 ديسمبر 2016)

لو سمحتم محتاج معلومات عن hydraulic calculation لنظام كبائن الحريق فقط باستخدام برنامج elite


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكرا


----------



## محمدفتتحى (27 فبراير 2019)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------

